# Why is she into everything....hyper? normal?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL it sounds like you have a perfectly normal golden there. When you are able the exercise is very important. The obedience training will also go a long way in calming her down. It is important to practice the obedience everyday if only for 5 minutes or so. Also use the obedience training as much as possible. As in making her sit and stay before eating, or sitting and staying before leaving the house. The thinking really helps them wear them out as much as the physical exercise.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like she needs more exercise and stimulation. At that age, it can be a real challenge to give them enough, but when the haven't gotten sufficient exercise, they spend the energy in exploration, biting, chewing, grabbing, and otherwise misbehaving. Once you get her enough daily exercise, you may discover you have the dog of your dreams.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome to puppyhood. Sadly it takes a long time to pass this bridge. My sadie and jake are 4 and 2 years old and they still do this. You just have to be prepared. Treat them just like you would a real baby. Baby proof the entire house, if bothering things really gets to you, remove anything thats at their height, if they can see it, they will play with it if it interests them. I recommend if theres anything small thats shiney,smells good, easy to chew, and if it catches your eyes itll catch theirs, I recommned moving it to a higher shelf. Shoes stay in the closet at all times, unless you wish to buy alot of shoes. Right now my kids fancy girls underwear,lol. We bought a huge hamper to keep dogs and cats away from our clothes. But what you're dealing with is absolutely normal. Some aged golden owners cherish those moments and love to do it over and over agai, then theres others whom after the first time, adopt older pups,lol. I truly have a weakness for golden puppies, but I don't miss the 11 pm , 1 am,2am,2:30am,3:00am pottie breaks. My wife is sucha hard sleeper, it was always me doing the work, which was fine, because later on she wonders why me and the kds have a stronger better bond than they do with her. Good luck with the puppy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> welcome to puppyhood. Sadly it takes a long time to pass this bridge. My sadie and jake are 4 and 2 years old and they still do this. You just have to be prepared. Treat them just like you would a real baby. Baby proof the entire house, if bothering things really gets to you, remove anything thats at their height, if they can see it, they will play with it if it interests them. I recommend if theres anything small thats shiney,smells good, easy to chew, and if it catches your eyes itll catch theirs, I recommned moving it to a higher shelf. Shoes stay in the closet at all times, unless you wish to buy alot of shoes. Right now my kids fancy girls underwear,lol. We bought a huge hamper to keep dogs and cats away from our clothes. But what you're dealing with is absolutely normal. Some aged golden owners cherish those moments and love to do it over and over agai, then theres others whom after the first time, adopt older pups,lol. I truly have a weakness for golden puppies, but I don't miss the 11 pm , 1 am,2am,2:30am,3:00am pottie breaks. My wife is sucha hard sleeper, it was always me doing the work, which was fine, because later on she wonders why me and the kds have a stronger better bond than they do with her. Good luck with the puppy.


I agree with you that it's a phase and that puppy-proofing the house is helpful, but I don't agree that it takes so long. By about 6 months of age with your pup, you should be able to develop verbal control so you can help define boundaries (no grabbing ornaments, no stealing food, etc.), at least when you're present. If your dog is grabbing food when your back is turned or destroying your Christmas tree while you yell impotently, that's a real problem, and it's not a situation you have to live with.

When you're not around, it's another story. A bored Golden will eat a shoe if you're not around to remind him that it's not a toy. That's why many of us crate the dogs when we leave them alone. The end of destructive chewing can take until the dog is around two and hits full physical maturity and the teeth are firmly set in the jaw.

I guess it's not 100% clear from the initial post whether this is a training issue or simply regular puppy chewiness when the pup is alone.


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Everyone,
Sorry it took so long for me to post back.

I think our dog is untrained in general. She has a long way to go there but we are working on her - daily - I just don't have a lot of time to do as much as she truly needs.

She is just into everything - Its all of the time too - even with exercise.
She tears any paper she can find, loves the kids toys, is constantly looking for food....its like she never sits still, unless in her corral or crate.
I do send her to dog daycare (although I know a lot of people don't agree). Its just with two small kids, walking her is impossible for more then 5 minutes. I don't think I will send her as often once she is bigger and the kids are bigger and I can exercise her more.

We love her to peices though. We just need her to listen to us more. I also try to give her toys she CAN play with but she just wants the ones she can't have.....
So in a nutshell, I think she is probably NOT on the calm side at all and she is untrained which leads to bad behavior - this is my opinion at least. I'm just wondering when she'll actually be able to just "hang out" with us instead of wreaking havoc. 
Soon I hope!


----------



## manchester5 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Have things gotten any better?*

Your pup sounds just like ours. Ours is about 9 months old; and busy busy busy. We walk her 2 miles a day (1 mile morn, 1 mile evening), and she walks back in the house and gets right into stuff. She is a mess! Not sure if she will ever calm down. 

She has been to dog training; and did well there! Once home.. she is busy girl. Love her to death.. but will it ever get any better? 

I would love to hear how your pup is doing now!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it depends on the pup/dog. My Abbie will be 3 in June and she is VERY HIGH ENERGY and she still can get into things if she is exercised enough. She is up to 4 miles most days walking and this is just starting to calm her down some. And thats on top of playing ball etc with me and the other dogs. I would make sure EVERYTHING is picked up, and if you cant watch her crate her. ANd make sure you find the time to work on training, it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

At that age Lucky HAD to have three walks a day. Even with that he was in...out...in.....out...in...out of his crate all through the day because he was in to EVERYTHING. Totally untrustworthy.

He is the most trustworthy dog you can imagine now. So there is light at the end of that tunnel.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Find the time...*

for training. It will pay off! These guys can't raise themselves. Without direction, they are guaranteed to go their way...probably not the way you'd like. They just don't know until they are taught and it takes a _lot_ of repetition for commands and expectations to be clear. If you haven't been to puppy kindergarten, that is a great place to start. Then go on to basic obedience. Ongoing training gives these smart guys a good way to use their minds instead of stumbling into trouble.

Try tethering your pup to you as you go about your routine. One thing we did was to get a belt leash like they sell for people who want to jog with their dogs. He can't get away to get into mischief and you bond really well. Be sure to keep a happy voice and some treats from time to time so that he feels like it is just too cool to be with you. We didn't use a corral, but we did gate our guy into the area where we spent most of our time. Come to think of it, we made a point of spending most of out time in that area when he was young. Be patient...goldens are puppies for 2-3 years, but they are truly the best dogs when they get quality attention and care!


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

Lots of good info from the above posts. From my experience the thing you do not want is to become frustrated and overwhelmed. Make the time to have fun with your pup, they require your attention and believe it or not want to please you. The leash suggesstion worked with my Lab. Exercise is key...swimming really wears my guys out.

Good luck and hang in there, its worth it.


----------

